# last minute rental



## icowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

how do I place an ad in the last minute for rent category - or does a listed ad automatically go there when the time is within the 45 days?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2011)

Which are you asking about -- Last Minute Rentals here on the Bulletin Board, or in the Timeshare Marketplace?  

The Bulletin Board is not connected to the Timeshare Marketplace.  If you want a Last Minute Rental listing on the Bulletin Board you have to post it there yourself.  The LMR forums are forums just like this one.  If you know how to post here, which you obviously do, you know how to post there.  Please review the forum-specific posting restrictions shown at the top of those forums before posting there.

I don't know about the Marketplace, but somebody should be along soon that does.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2011)

icowboy said:


> how do I place an ad in the last minute for rent category - or does a listed ad automatically go there when the time is within the 45 days?



In the Last Minute Rental Forum, you are just making a regular post.  The time is posted in red at the top of the LMR Forum, and you need to check yourself and make sure your date is within that time frame (no more than 45 days out.)


----------



## icowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Makai Guy said:


> Which are you asking about -- Last Minute Rentals here on the Bulletin Board, or in the Timeshare Marketplace?
> 
> The Bulletin Board is not connected to the Timeshare Marketplace.  If you want a Last Minute Rental listing on the Bulletin Board you have to post it there yourself.  The LMR forums are forums just like this one.  If you know how to post here, which you obviously do, you know how to post there.  Please review the forum-specific posting restrictions shown at the top of those forums before posting there.
> 
> I don't know about the Marketplace, but somebody should be along soon that does.



Thanks for your reply and info - I'm still feeling my way around. There is lots to learn, but all very useful.


----------



## icowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> In the Last Minute Rental Forum, you are just making a regular post.  The time is posted in red at the top of the LMR Forum, and you need to check yourself and make sure your date is within that time frame (no more than 45 days out.)



Thanks for your info - I believe I have it now.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 10, 2011)

*Last minute rental posting in the Marketplace?*

I see a new last minute rental section in the Market place , (not the forums ) how does one post an ad in that section?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't see any last minute rental section in the Marketplace?


----------



## dmorea (Dec 10, 2011)

Its the last one on the lower left hand side... the cut and paste didnt work too well


FOR RENT ADS
Florida - East Coast / Keys	  	Florida - Gulf Coast / Orlando
USA - Northeast	  	USA - Southeast
USA - Central	  	USA - West
Caribbean	  	Hawaii
Mexico	  	Canada
Europe	  	Asia
Africa	  	Australia and South Pacific
Central America	  	South America
Middle East	  	All For Rent
Other	  	Points
Last Minute


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2011)

I never noticed that before!  My guess is that the system automatically lists rentals there within a certain timeframe.  It looks like most of them are 1-50 rentals, and week 51 of this year, is the earliest date listed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 10, 2011)

yes, its automated based on usage date.

all the "categories" in the marketplace are simply queries to the database of current ads...so any time you click on one it generates the list of timeshares that fit the search criteria for you.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice addition ! 

Might make sense to have timing coincide with the 45 days on the Last minute rental bbs   NO?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2011)

there are no links of any sort between the forum and the marketplace...two completely different systems.


----------



## dmorea (Dec 13, 2011)

I m just wondering , 
At how many days out will something show up in the marketplace last minute rental section? 30 ? or 45? or some other number?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2011)

should be 45 days.


----------

